# Wrestling stories



## grapplejack (Dec 29, 2004)

Anybody out there with any wrestling stories. I would love to read them


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 29, 2004)

What is it that you are looking for?  :idunno:  

I don't understand this post or the others you have posted yet.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 29, 2004)

1wrestling is reporting that Paul Heyman is gone from the WWE.

Now thats horrifying.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 29, 2004)

Check it out ... once ... when I was in class ... 



I wrestled someone!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 29, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Check it out ... once ... when I was in class ...
> 
> I wrestled someone!


Really? Did you beat that individual with your..... nevermind.


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 29, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Really? Did you beat that individual with your..... nevermind.


 Do you mean with those "pillows"? 

 - Ceicei


----------



## bignick (Dec 29, 2004)

Anyone else in for a pillow fight?
:wink:







couldn't help myself


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 29, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Do you mean with those "pillows"?
> 
> - Ceicei


Call it whatever you will.


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 29, 2004)

Maybe is "arm" wrestling he wants. :idunno:  TW


----------



## OUMoose (Dec 30, 2004)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> 1wrestling is reporting that Paul Heyman is gone from the WWE.
> 
> Now thats horrifying.


ECW!! ECW!! ECW!!!  

ehem....

sorry... got a little out of control... 

And someone better keep "the girls" in check, otherwise we might all be in trouble.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 30, 2004)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> And someone better keep "the girls" in check, otherwise we might all be in trouble.


Yeah, the last thing we need here is to have "them" free running all over the board. :uhyeah:


----------



## Simon Curran (Dec 30, 2004)

Is this guy just sitting by his computer rubbing his thighs with a glazed look in his eyes and a stupid grin on his face???


----------



## OUMoose (Dec 30, 2004)

haaaaaaaaaaaaay!! how'd you know??!?!   

*blink*

oh... you meant the OTHER guy....

 :idunno:


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 30, 2004)

SIMONCURRAN said:
			
		

> Is this guy just sitting by his computer rubbing his thighs with a glazed look in his eyes and a stupid grin on his face???



If he was a woman, then those thighs would be ment for crushing, not rubbing....


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 30, 2004)

Hey...

if you want good wrestling stories, here is a good resource:

http://www.matbattle.com/

(warning, graphic content)


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Dec 30, 2004)

SIMONCURRAN said:
			
		

> Is this guy just sitting by his computer rubbing his thighs with a glazed look in his eyes and a stupid grin on his face???


Eeew.  E...eeeeww.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 30, 2004)

I wrestled an aligator once.

It bit me on the hand.  I bled a lot.

I dont like coffee.  It makes me jittery.


----------



## Deuce (Dec 30, 2004)

.


----------



## takadadojokeith (Jan 15, 2005)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Hey...
> 
> if you want good wrestling stories, here is a good resource:
> 
> ...




     I knew someone would eventually post this. Matbattle is infamous over at sherdogs and other MMA/grappling sites.


----------



## takadadojokeith (Jan 15, 2005)

grapplejack said:
			
		

> Anybody out there with any wrestling stories. I would love to read them




     Well, I've seen guys knock themselves out (headbutting the other wrestler's hip) while shooting for a takedown. I've had friends try pro-wrestling drop kicks in amateur MMA matches and almost bust thier own ribs. Is that what you're looking for?


----------



## Simon Curran (Jan 16, 2005)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Hey...
> 
> if you want good wrestling stories, here is a good resource:
> 
> ...


Whoa, Dude, scary...
You got me with that one, I just opened the link like a mug...


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 16, 2005)

To quote the great Feisty one...

GAH!!!


----------



## kid (Feb 10, 2005)

Wheni was in high school my parents had this steel cage dog kennel.  my friends and i set it up on the side of the house so everyone driving by could see (and it was a busy road) we would have these killer cage matches other kids would be walking home from school and would see us and start making bets and some would even want to wrestle. we never seriously hurt anyone but it was great fun.  i wish more chicks would have came over cause then i would probably have some pics of it to post.


cause kid said so


----------

